
If It's Hard To Say, It Must Be Risky - alexandros
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/02/090220102245.htm
======
TomOfTTB
If I had read this a few years ago I think I might have thought it silly. But
companies like "flickr" seem to use this technique to some benefit.

It's amazing what we're subconsciously influenced by.

